# Metal Utensils on Le Creuset



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Is it safe to use metal utensils on Le Creuset cookware?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Short answer yes, but I wouldn't recommend it. The enamel surface will get scratched up and it won't look so pretty after a while. But the main problem I have is that I habitually tap the spoon or whatever on the side of the pot once I have done stirring and doing that on an enameled pot will surely chip the enamel. Best stick to wood or silicone plastic.

Jock


----------

